# Recovered pics won't open...



## Metalchick69 (Mar 11, 2009)

hi there,
I hope someone can help me out there as I have been very distressed with my computer as of late. About a month ago my computer (HP MEDIA CENTER m1270n) began acting weirdly and my bf suspected a virus. He turned off computer and restarted it a few times and it still was behaving oddly so he reset the computer back to the way it was when I bought it. I could have killed him!! A week or so later I realised that some of my pics were missing off the computer.Pics from 2006-2008 were ok but older ones from 2004-some of 2006 were gone. I would get an icon of a sailboat instead of the pic and when I would doubleclick it I would get a message of no preview available. My Kodak softwear also would no longer reboot. The comp started acting up again and I asked about recovering the pics for me. The comp guy said he recovered 5000 pics so I was happy. He also said that he reinstalled my Kodak disc and that the missing pictures showed up.However,when I got home I checked out the pics. The thumbnails all show up but I still get no preview pic and I also get a message stating the file is there but it is probably corrupt. Is there any way to fix this?? I do not know a lot of technical knowledge but can follow directions. I have tried to open the files thru paint and every other program I can think of but nothing. Paint won't even allow it to open. I am desperate since these pics contained the last pics of my now deceased mom and I. I have looked on the net for fixing corrupt jpeg's but I know nothing about all that. I also downloaded a program that can try to locate pics on a memory stick but now for some reason the computer is not even recognising my memory stick!! Turns out the weird behaviour was a short in the mouse which makes me even angrier that my bf messed up the comp over that!! I appreciate any help you can give. Thanks...oh, I am using XP.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSG, Metalchick69.

Sorry to hear about the loss of you mother and the loss of your data.

Searching the site, there is a similar thread
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/307212-corrupted-jpeg-files.html
It lists quite a few programs and links that you can try to repair the pics. Hope one of the programs work for you.


----------

